# Loose wall pipe for shower head



## Transport22

Any ideas how to secure the pipe coming out of the shower wall to the shower head? My piping is loose and moves when I adjust the shower head. Thinking about epoxy but wanted other ideas.

Thanks


----------



## RB II

Is the pipe loose in the wall or is the shower head loose in the pipe coming out of the wall?


----------



## Transport22

Let's see if this helps. The shower head is affixed to the pipe properly and rotates properly. However the complete assembly will pull out from the shower wall. The pipe is not secured inside the wall and needs to be tightened somehow.


----------



## Profish00

If you can fit the tip of the can in around the pipe and wall get some spray foam insulation in a can, get enough in there and it will dry up and hold it in place. May take a few applications if it just runs down the cavity in the wall. but expands when it hits air.


----------



## RB II

The best way is to open the wall and attach the pipe to a stud in the wall with a pipe strap. Often there is a closet or other out of the way area through which a hole can be cut to access the pipe from the back. Just secure the pipe, replace the Sheetrock with an access panel and paint to match. The last option is to open the wall through the shower/tub wall. Obviously the least desirable. I don't really have any suggestions on quick fixes. Good luck.


----------



## acoastalbender

Profish00 said:


> If you can fit the tip of the can in around the pipe and wall get some spray foam insulation in a can, get enough in there and it will dry up and hold it in place. May take a few applications if it just runs down the cavity in the wall. but expands when it hits air.


Great idea...! Just don't get too much in there. Spray a little and wait a few for it to dry/expand then check shower head. Still loose, add more. Put some plumbers putty around the pipe going through the sheetrock and replace escution...(sp?)...plate.

.


----------



## RB II

I did think of one potential easier fix. Remove the shower head, goose neck pipe and the escutcheon. The 90 degree elbow that turns the riser out of the wall into the shower is usually a drop ear 90, which means it has attachment points on either side of it so it can be screwed into a stud. With all of the stuff removed, you should be able to see the 90. If drop ear, screw it to the wood behind and it should fix the problem. If not, you may be able to open the hole for the wall pipe a little (insuring that it isn't larger than the escutcheon) and fit a pipe strap over the riser and screw it to the stud. Of course all of this is assuming there is wood there. But if there is, one of the two of these should work. Replace the goose neck pipe and the escutcheon and the enlarged hole in the sheetrock should still be covered.


----------



## agonzales1981

HydraSports said:


> I did think of one potential easier fix. Remove the shower head, goose neck pipe and the escutcheon. The 90 degree elbow that turns the riser out of the wall into the shower is usually a drop ear 90, which means it has attachment points on either side of it so it can be screwed into a stud. With all of the stuff removed, you should be able to see the 90. If drop ear, screw it to the wood behind and it should fix the problem. If not, you may be able to open the hole for the wall pipe a little (insuring that it isn't larger than the escutcheon) and fit a pipe strap over the riser and screw it to the stud. Of course all of this is assuming there is wood there. But if there is, one of the two of these should work. Replace the goose neck pipe and the escutcheon and the enlarged hole in the sheetrock should still be covered.


yes


----------



## peckerwood

Waiting to hear how it turned out Transport22.


----------



## Transport22

Sorry for the delay guys. Been out of pocket. I appreciate all the brainstorming. I ended up not purchasing the property for other reasons. This specific problem was averted.

I did not have much room to work with due to the tile, but I would have tried the foam to see if that worked first.

This problem will come again one day!


----------



## 1fisher77316

The foam works very well!
1Fisher77316


----------

